# Question for those who have or have had a spoo 9 years or older



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

It seems like a lot to me, but then I'm sure it depends on the dog. Just like there are some people who run marathons in their 70's and 80's, some people in their 60's may struggle to even walk a mile. The problem with dogs is they want to please you, so they will push themselves even if they're in pain. I would take it easier on her. If she wants to go more I'm sure she has ways to let you know. Maybe several shorter walks rather than one long walk. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

In dog years that would be 56... (I think)
So it might be time to start cutting back... Especially if they are acting like it hurts. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

check the pads of her feet. My spoos always go pretty far with me, walking and jogging, even passed 10 years old. once, one of them showed me they didn't want to go, and acted like they were in pain, just slightly. I happened to check her feet for thorns, etc. , and it was her pads. They were overly worn, and tender, even pinkish.
I felt horrible about it. I put Vaseline on them, just a tad. and kept them off pavement or concrete until they were healed. and then started back in slowly, to build up callouses. If your C is still happy to go, and doesn't lag behind, then maybe it is pain and not her attitude..."I am too old and tired to do this". The spoo we just lost this July, A year or so before she died, actually started to sit down along our long drive way, under the apple tree. She is off leash on our 9 acres to go potty before I leash her up to head down our road to the city park close to us. She just sat and looked at me. I got it. She was telling me, bye, have a nice walk, I am going to rest in the shade under the apple tree until you get back....a very sad day. Just before that day, I noticed she had started lagging a bit if I went more than a half hour walking/jogging. Not pain, really, just tired, and most likely, already starting into her cancer, that took her life.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

C. took some time off from our walks not long after I got S. and I did not push the issue. I offered to let her go and if she did not want to, that was fine. I think S. had given her the evil eye in the car... But the fighting has stopped and suddenly C. was ready and excited to go. She dances around the SUV , I can't open it fast enough for them to jump in. On our walks she never lags, acts excited, tail wagging ect. I know she knows she can opt not to go at any time. I walk 20 min. miles, so I don't think that is to fast. I am 52 years old ! I would think my dogs could go at my speed. I just don't want to ever do any harm to either of my dogs.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Just a Thought*

Carley's Mom;

I absolutely love your new Avatar---wonderful photo of you and the Spoos at the beach!

I have experience with older dogs---not Poodles---but a gorgeous, loyal Belgian Shepherd that was my buddy for 12 years. At the time, I also had a Sheltie and the three of us would go walking and hiking together. What worked for us is this: I would take them, one at a time, for a "special time" of walking and hiking with me. My Sheltie had lots of energy and would run and play and investigate. When I crated my Sheltie, it was time for my Belgian---we would stroll and "just be" together. He was so happy, just as long as he was by my side. When the three of us were together, my Belgian would try and "keep up" with my Sheltie because he wanted to be near me and would do anything and everything to please me. 

Separate "quality time" is what worked for us. 

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks everyone, I guess I will cut back some.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing photo wonderful. When my Harley was 9,he had problems with his toenails and we had to cut down his walks. To be honest he wasn't bothered at all. It's always so sad when they slow down isn't it,it just makes you realise they are getting older and none of us like to think about it.


----------

